
New Zealand gun sales reportedly increase after Christchurch attacks - happy-go-lucky
https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new-zealand/new-zealand-gun-sales-reportedly-increase-after-christchurch-attacks
======
southern_cross
I wonder how many people realize that banning "semi-automatic weapons", if
taken at face value, pretty much means banning anything other than your old-
fashioned, bolt-action rifle. For example, in the U.S. it would probably mean
banning the small hunting rifle that I was given as a pre-teen over 40 years
ago. That old rifle would fail both a "semi-automatic" restriction, and also a
"large capacity" restriction, because it would hold an awful lot of ammo when
fully loaded. Theoretically you could pump all of that ammo out in just a
matter of seconds, too, although it did have a tendency to jam at times.
Reloading it took a while, though.

------
foobarbazetc
No actual data.

